
Salesforce buys word processing app Quip for $750M - johns
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/01/salesforce-buys-word-processing-app-quip-for-750m/
======
krmmalik
I love Quip. My business heavily depends on it but this makes me very nervous.
Its like Microsoft taking over Sunrise and stripping it for parts.

